# Tegu Tail Wagging?



## Azaleah (Jul 18, 2008)

So I have my blue tegu, Brandi, out with me a lot of the time. She has a little towel in a warm corner of my room that she sleeps on while I'm at the computer. However, I did notice something recently that she does every so often. Sometimes, the tip of her tail (its not a whip, its only the bottom half of her tail) will wiggle back and forth, almost like a dog's tail wag. I thought it might be a sign of something, but out of the 3 times its happened, no circumstance has really been the same (the first time, she was just sitting on me and it started happening, the second time was when I was returning her to her cage, and the third time was when I went to wake her up to check something out).

Like I said, its not an aggressive tail whip, because she doesnt even use the upper part of her tail... its mainly about 8-10" of the tip... 

Has anyone experienced this/have any idea what this may mean?

Next time I see her do it, I will try to take a short video clip if that helps.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 18, 2008)

mine used to do this when she was upset she would puff up and wiggle her tail. its more of a leave me alone thing


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 18, 2008)

Mvskokee said:


> mine used to do this when she was upset she would puff up and wiggle her tail. its more of a leave me alone thing



But she doesn't puff up. She just walks around with her tail wagging.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 18, 2008)

i duno thats hpw my girl did it


----------



## ColdThirst (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah mine only does that when its reall really ticked off and about to rip you to shreds, so even if it doesnt act aggressive when it does it, it means if you continue things are not going to be good. Its like a back off or else warning is how mine uses it.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 11, 2008)

My little one did it a couple of times when it saw the adult. I interpreted it as a either a threat warning, or the type of tail movement that would distract a potential predator.


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 11, 2008)

my girl did that when i first got her, it was an aggression thing.


----------

